# Η μεγαλύτερη έκρηξη που προκάλεσε ποτέ ο άνθρωπος...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

...ήταν σαν σήμερα, πριν από 50 χρόνια ακριβώς. Μια ξεχασμένη ιστορία από τα χρόνια που έδεναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα.

Στις 30 Οκτωβρίου 1961, η Σοβιετική Ένωση δοκίμασε στη Νόβαγια Ζέμλια Ζεμλιά την υπερβόμβα υδρογόνου που έμεινε γνωστή με τον νατοϊκό χαρακτηρισμό της, Tsar Bomba.

Η δοκιμή έγινε με εξωτερικό μανδύα από μολύβι (για να περιοριστεί το ραδιενεργό νέφος), παρ' όλ' αυτά, ήταν ένα τρομακτικό γεγονός.

Περισσότερα στο σχετικό άρθρο της βίκης, εδώ, από όπου και οι δύο φωτογραφίες:






_Το μανιτάρι, από απόσταση 160 km (το ύψος του εδώ είναι ~55 km)._





Η περιοχή της ολικής καταστροφής από τη βόμβα (εδώ, π.χ. πάνω στον χάρτη του Παρισιού): κόκκινος κύκλος = ολική καταστροφή (ακτίνα 35 km), κίτρινος κύκλος = πύρινη σφαίρα (ακτίνα 3,5 km).

Τι θα γινόταν αν έπεφτε ποτέ μια τέτοια βόμβα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας; Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα από το ιστολόγιο georgakopoulos.org, που χρησιμοποίησε εδώ την εφαρμογή Ground Zero και έκανε έναν υπολογισμό βασισμένο στους Google Maps. Ορίστε:






Και ένα σχετικό γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Νομίζω στα ρωσικά είναι _*Νόβαγια Ζεμλιά*_. Ο αγγλόφωνος στο γιουτιουμπάκι, βέβαια, το παρατονίζει και στα δύο: _Νοβάγια Ζέμλια_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Ναι, _Ζεμλιά_. Δικό μου τάιπο. Το διόρθωσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2011)

Η περιοχή καταστροφής είναι λίγο παραπλανητική. Αυτή είναι η ακτίνα που τίποτα δεν θα έμενε. εγκαύματα τρίτου βαθμού θα πάθαιναν άνθρωποι σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, αν και η γεωγραφία του τοπίου παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο σ' αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Φυσικά.


----------

